# My sister...



## The A Team

It seems like there are so many people having health problems right now, and it's so disheartening to know this. So thought maybe i would update you on my sister Joan.

Joan has had Neuro Sarcoidosis for several years now but it really has done a number on her since the flood. I guess the stress was all just too much for her. Joan is 10 years younger than me. 

At this point, she is on hospice and is in bed on powerful drugs to keep her pain free...even though my poor dad has been having to administer morphine in the middle of the night lately. 

Well, she's been out of it for the past three days...that's a long time, and because she's been asleep most of the time, she hasn't eaten anything naturally. ...that can't be good. 

I've been over there for the past three days helping out, she might wake up and come around again, but man...it doesn't look good at this point.

Knowing her quality of life....or I mean NO quality of life. I almost hope she can finally have peace soon instead of the agony she's been living in. 

So that's it. No one knows what will happen or when. But I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## Maglily

oh Pat I'm sorry to hear this. I thought of your sister last week or so ago and meant to ask you about her. I hope she can get better and I wish you and your Dad didn't have this heartache. Take care.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Pat -- I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending prayers for your sister, you and your Dad.


----------



## ladodd

Pat, I'm so sorry that you're having to see your sister in this condition. It's not easy, but I do believe even when not consciously awake they feel our presence. I'm sure she appreciates you being there with her. I have one sister and understand the bond. Will keep your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Snowbody

Pat - I'm so sorry.:smcry: It's so hard to watch someone you love going through this. I'm glad that she has hospice care and that her pain is being administered to. Your poor dad. I'm praying for her and for you and your dad. :wub::wub: I know what you mean about quality of life and how horrid it is to watch someone suffer so much. I've seen it with some of my relatives. I wish your sister peace. :grouphug:


----------



## Summergirl73

Thinking of you guys Pat. Praying for mercy.


----------



## Sylie

Oh Pat, I am so sorry. I hope you will be with her when she flies away. There is something reassuring in that bitter-sweet moment.:grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison

Oh pat how my heart aches for you and your family. Letting someone go after so much suffering is bittersweet. We will keep your family on our hearts. &#55357;&#56477;


----------



## michellerobison

:wub:


michellerobison said:


> Oh pat how my heart aches for you and your family. Letting someone go after so much suffering is bittersweet. We will keep your family on our hearts. ��


----------



## educ8m

Pat, I am so sorry to hear that your sister is in such dire condition. Hopefully the morphine is doing its job of keeping her pain free. I can't imagine having a sibling so close to possible death. It must make you take a look at your own mortality in a different way. Praying for peace and strength for you and your family.


----------



## Furbabies mom

I'm so sorry that your sister is so sick. I don!t have any sisters, but I lost one of my brothers. It's a hard thing to deal with. Praying for your family. My mom said that the parents weren't suppose to outlive the child. My mom took it very hard.


----------



## Silkmalteselover

:grouphug: PAT Praying for peace and comfort for you and your precious family.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Pat, so sorry your sister is in such serious condition. She will certainly be in my prayers as will you and your Dad. I truly believe the family needs the prayers as much as the 'patient'.. May you all receive the love and support you all need .


----------



## Matilda's mommy

oh Pat I know how hard this is on all of your family, it's so hard watching a loved one pass on. :smcry:I will be praying for you and your father, it's got to be especially hard on him
LORD I PRAY FOR YOUR MERCY.


----------



## chichi

Oh Pat I am so sorry to hear that your sister is so sick. Sending thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Grace'sMom

i'm sorry Pat.... will pray for you and your family.


----------



## MalteseJane

The A Team said:


> It seems like there are so many people having health problems right now, and it's so disheartening to know this. So thought maybe i would update you on my sister Joan.
> 
> Joan has had Neuro Sarcoidosis for several years now but it really has done a number on her since the flood. I guess the stress was all just too much for her. Joan is 10 years younger than me.
> 
> At this point, she is on hospice and is in bed on powerful drugs to keep her pain free...even though my poor dad has been having to administer morphine in the middle of the night lately.
> 
> Well, she's been out of it for the past three days...that's a long time, and because she's been asleep most of the time, she hasn't eaten anything naturally. ...that can't be good.
> 
> I've been over there for the past three days helping out, she might wake up and come around again, but man...it doesn't look good at this point.
> 
> Knowing her quality of life....or I mean NO quality of life. I almost hope she can finally have peace soon instead of the agony she's been living in.
> 
> So that's it. No one knows what will happen or when. But I'll let you know what happens.


No Pat it does not sound good. When it comes to that stage, I think most of us hope that they can go soon. So sorry for your sister. But when there is no quality of life left what's the point to still stay here.:grouphug:


----------



## maggieh

Oh, Pat, I am so very sorry. Praying for peace.


----------



## Cassievt

Pat, I am so sorry to hear this. My heart breaks for your dad and your family. It's so hard to let go of someone you love. Sometimes you want to let them go because you love them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie's mommy

Pat, so sorry that your sister is suffering so. It must be so hard to watch and feel so helpless. Sending prayers for your sister, your Dad and especially for you.


----------



## TLR

Pat, I am so sorry. Praying for her comfort and Gods will.


----------



## ann80

Sending peace to your sister, you & your family.


----------



## revakb2

Pat, I am so sorry to hear about your sister. I lost my brother who was seven years younger than me a couple of years ago. It just not supposed to be that way. Many prayers for your sister and the rest of your family. I know it is a very difficult time.


----------



## eiksaa

Pat, really sorry to hear this. Sending you and your family lots of love and good thoughts. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gigigirlz

Sending you all love ......


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Pat, I am so sorry. My prayers are with you, your sister, and your dad.


----------



## edelweiss

Victor Hugo (I believe?) said in Le Miserables: "To love another person is to look into the face of God." My heart hurts for you and your dad, Pat. I know you have been a loving sis, and it won't be easy to let go, but you can help her by telling her "it is ok to leave now." Sometimes they just need to know we are okay w/it.
All of us hold you in our hearts in a special way, always, and most. esp. now!
Big hugs.


----------



## sophiesmom

Pat so sorry to hear about your sister. Seems as if when it rains its pours with us members.I pray that God gives her peace soon, for her and the rest of your family. I will keep her and you in my prayers here in North Carolina.


----------



## JRM993

Pat, 
My thoughts and prayers being sent to you, your dad, and your whole family. 
Jackie


----------



## sherry

I'm so sorry for your pain. Thoughts and Prayers heading your way!


----------



## mrsmediauph

Pat, I'm so, so sorry to hear of your sister's condition. I lost my mom 6 years ago to pancreatic cancer. She died at home after two weeks of hospice care. It was the most horrible, horrific thing I have ever witnessed. I remember leaving her house every day crying in my car and PRAYING out loud for God to just take her home.  It is the most helpless feeling in the world to watch someone you love suffer and not be able to do anything except to tell them you love them and it's o.k. to let go. 

I will keep all of you in my prayers during this difficult time. Huge hugs, Wanda and Lily


----------



## maltese manica

Pat I am sorry to hear about your sister! Just want you to know you and your family will be in my thoughts!


----------



## Malt Shoppe

Pat, so many beautiful words already been said, I second them. I just want to tell you I'll be thinking and praying for your dear sister and your family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

thinking of you today Pat, may God be merciful


----------



## donnad

Pat, I am so so terribly sorry for what your sister is going through. My prayers are with her and your family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

rayer::hugging:


----------



## silverhaven

Pat I am so sad to hear about your Sister, I know this has been hanging for quite a while, must be so hard for you :grouphug: 

I just heard that it is looking like my Mum has cancers throughout her body, origination in the ovaries. So looks like lots of UK trips coming up very shortly for me. 

It is such a struggle as you get older watching your dear ones failing.


----------



## Snowbody

Pat - just checking in on your sister. Sending you hugs and prayers.



silverhaven said:


> Pat I am so sad to hear about your Sister, I know this has been hanging for quite a while, must be so hard for you :grouphug:
> 
> I just heard that it is looking like my Mum has cancers throughout her body, origination in the ovaries. So looks like lots of UK trips coming up very shortly for me.
> 
> It is such a struggle as you get older watching your dear ones failing.


Maureen - I'm so sorry about your mom. This is so hard. :smcry:


----------



## The A Team

It's Friday now and she's still out of it. She hasn't eaten for 5 days now!!

How long can this go on? She seems to wake up in the middle of the night and screams out, she's awake long enough for my dad to give her the pills she needs, then she's out again....


----------



## IzzysBellasMom

So sorry you and your family are suffering like this.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Heavenly Father, please bring relief for this precious soul, may she pass into your loving arms Lord, bring peace to her daddy, only you know the right time. You promise not to give us more then we can handle, Lord be merciful. In Jesus name I pray. Amen



I'm so sorry Pat:crying 2:


----------



## Snowbody

Pat - I'm so sorry. She isn't on a morphine drip? Usually they are at this point to ease the suffering. Your dad must be a wreck


----------



## The A Team

Snowbody said:


> Pat - I'm so sorry. She isn't on a morphine drip? Usually they are at this point to ease the suffering. Your dad must be a wreck


For some reason she's not on the drip. They have a bottle of liquid morphine and methadone. If she's not awake to take her pills....my dad gives her a syringe full of the liquids on the side of the inside of her mouth


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels

I am sorry to hear about your aister's condition. I will keep your sister and her loved ones in my prayers.


----------



## TLR

Pat, you and your dad are in my thoughts and prayers. If she hasn't had anything to eat in five days, it won't be long. I pray for her comfort and peace.


----------



## MalteseJane

In the book "The Final Act of Living", Barbara Karnes, RN, writes : "The natural way to die from disease and old age is starvation and dehydration". We think it is cruel but it isn't. It's more cruel if we force feed them and give them intravenous fluids. If she is not getting enough fluids for hydration it's not going to take much longer. So sorry Pat.


----------



## silverhaven

I am so sorry you and your family are still going through this. Not a nice way to go. Pat you have been through so much since I first saw you on SM, and you always manage to put a brave face on and keep smiling. Big hugs to you Pat :tender: you are such a special person.


----------



## joyomom

Oh Pat - thinking of you and sending lots of prayers for your sister, your Dad & you! 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Pat}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylilbiscuit

Pat.... I am so sorry!! Sending prayers for your sis, your family and you!! :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss

Lord, have mercy! :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Pat, I am praying that your sister's Heavenly Angels guide Joan into the Light ... and into the loving arms of our Lord. May your sister soon be released from eartlhy pain and enjoy the peace, joy, and comfort of Heaven.

Hugs and love to you, Pat.


----------



## TLR

Checking in with you this morning Pat. Continued prayers for all of you.


----------



## Maglily

Pat, just thinking of you. And yes, Maureen I'm so sorry to hear about your mother.


----------



## The A Team

Well it's just after 7am on Saturday....and no phone call from my dad...so I guess things haven't changed. I'll wait an hour or so before I call, I slept with my cell phone by my side, just in case.


----------



## casa verde maltese

I'm so sorry Pat. I hope your sister finds peace as well.


----------



## edelweiss

Holding you close in our hearts, dear Pat---along w/your sis & your dear Dad.:wub::wub:


----------



## sherry

The A Team said:


> It's Friday now and she's still out of it. She hasn't eaten for 5 days now!!
> 
> How long can this go on? She seems to wake up in the middle of the night and screams out, she's awake long enough for my dad to give her the pills she needs, then she's out again....


Pat, I'm so sorry for your pain. I hope your sister finds her way home soon. My Dad didn't eat for 8 days before he left us. He was at peace. Praying for strength and courage for you and your family.


----------



## Snowbody

Checking in, Pat. Sending lots of hugs and prayers. :chili::grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I have been praying and thinking of you, and especially your dad, he's going to need lots of rest once Joan passes, I hate the wait, it just doesn't seem right, I have been praying for God's mercy. I love you Pat, what a terrible time of year to loss someone you love.


MAUREEN, I AM SOOOO SORRY, IT'S ESPECIALLY HARD WHEN YOUR MOM PASSES, I WILL KEEP YOU CLOSE TO MY HEART IN PRAYER


----------



## silverhaven

Checking in on you Pat...

I am sorry Pat, I shouldn't have mentioned my Mum in your thread, but thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota

((((Hugs)))))


----------



## The A Team

silverhaven said:


> Checking in on you Pat...
> 
> I am sorry Pat, I shouldn't have mentioned my Mum in your thread, but thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


I'm sorry about your mom....like I said before, so many people are having health problems right now!! It's scary.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Maureen, I am so sorry about your Mum. You, your mother and family will be in my prayers and thoughts, too.


----------



## silverhaven

The A Team said:


> I'm sorry about your mom....like I said before, so many people are having health problems right now!! It's scary.


I agree Pat, I was just saying the same thing to my Hubby last night. I was just in Toronto and they were all sick. Nothing serious but enough that my daughter ended up in the ER from an allergic reaction to we have no idea what... :w00t::w00t::w00t: the others strep throat.


----------



## silverhaven

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Maureen, I am so sorry about your Mum. You, your mother and family will be in my prayers and thoughts, too.


Thanks Marie, she deserves lots of prayers as for years she has gone to Mass everyday praying for everyone else. She is fairly old, but we didn't expect it this way.


----------



## allheart

Oh gosh Pat, sending so much love and prayers.


----------



## Leila'sMommy

Pat, I am so sorry about your sister. I'm sure this is hard on everyone who loves her to see her this way too. I will remember her and all of you in my prayers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matilda's mommy

thinking of you today Pat, LORD BE MERCIFUL


----------



## ckanen2n

Oh Pat, I just saw this today! I am so sorry to hear about your sister. You and your family have been through so much this past year. Wishing you all peace, love, and hugs from me to you!


----------



## Tanner's Mom

I'm so sorry about your sister, she is so lucky to have you.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Pat, I have you, your sister and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## TLR

Just checking in to see how things are going. Keeping all of you close at heart.


----------



## Snowbody

Pat - thinking of you and your family. :wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss

Sigh. . . it is the waiting that is so difficult. 
Sending all the love of your SM family!


----------



## maggie's mommy

Pat, thinking of you and praying for your sister, your dad and you.


----------



## The A Team

I was over there all day today. She was "kind of" awake...one eye was opened a little bit. She was yelling in pain, so we gave her the morphine even though it wasn't time yet...my dad thought he had to wait....I told him, what the heck??? If she's in pain, she needs it!

She can't talk or move, but she did take some water from a water bottle with a pull up top. 

She hasn't eaten in a week!! This is so cruel....

Her breathing is labored and slow, but she's still hanging in there. ....waiting.


----------



## sherry

Hugs and Prayers!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Pat I AM SO SORRY:smcry:


----------



## educ8m

Pat, it must be heart wrenching to see your sister in so much pain. My thoughts and prayers are with you, your sister, and the rest of your family.


----------



## The A Team

Even my dad has finally said...he thinks she should just pass...and have peace. 

....and that's saying something.....


----------



## TLR

Continued prayers and big virtual hugs to you.


----------



## Maglily

oh Pat, my heart breaks for you and your family. I don't know much about this but my aunt was very sick and on morphine, they told me she should get the morphine before the pain got very bad, it took effect better. I know I'm not really explaining that well, it worked better if not starting from zero. I don't want to influence what you do and when you are supposed to give it, but it sounds like what we did.


----------



## The A Team

Maglily said:


> oh Pat, my heart breaks for you and your family. I don't know much about this but my aunt was very sick and on morphine, they told me she should get the morphine before the pain got very bad, it took effect better. I know I'm not really explaining that well, it worked better if not starting from zero. I don't want to influence what you do and when you are supposed to give it, but it sounds like what we did.


Brenda, that's kinda what I told him. He just didn't want to do anything wrong. But he'll give it to her whenever now. It's hard to be ahead of it (the pain), when it's so often now....


----------



## Maglily

The A Team said:


> Brenda, that's kinda what I told him. He just didn't want to do anything wrong. But he'll give it to her whenever now. It's hard to be ahead of it (the pain), when it's so often now....


 
:grouphug: Pat, wish I could give you one in person.


----------



## Orla

Oh Pat, sending you some hugs!


----------



## JRM993

Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Maglily said:


> oh Pat, my heart breaks for you and your family. I don't know much about this but my aunt was very sick and on morphine, they told me she should get the morphine before the pain got very bad, it took effect better. I know I'm not really explaining that well, it worked better if not starting from zero. I don't want to influence what you do and when you are supposed to give it, but it sounds like what we did.


 
hospice told us to just give the morphine to my momma before it wore off, it's just so terrible, my momma had great pain , so hard to watch, you just feel so helpless, you did the right thing Pat. I wish I could give you a hug, I have prayed many times today for all of you. I love you Pat


----------



## Snowbody

Pat - I'm so very sorry. This has to be the hardest thing to see. Usually at this stage morphine is given pretty continually - that's why I mentioned the drip. Also in the hospice cases I've known, someone from hospice is usually there at this point and assesses what's going on. I know that at around this point organs start to shut down and they usually let you know that. I pray for her to leave to a better place where there's no pain and sorrow. (((hugs)))


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Pat, it's late at night here and I am thinking about all of you. My prayers continue for you, your sister, and dad. This has got to be the most difficult thing for all of you to endure. 

Hugs and love to you, Pat.


----------



## silverhaven

Pat I am so sorry your Sister is still in so much pain. It must be unbelievably hard for you and your Dad. I can't imagine. Sometimes I hear that it helps to let them know that it is ok to let go.


----------



## The A Team

Just got back from my dad's house. Guess what....Joan is awake! The hospice aide came and got her all cleaned up...I had to give her some morphine because it hurts when she is moved. 

But she's talking some now, drinking water and I got her to eat two pieces of her veggie hot dog (her choice of food).

The nurse will be coming later today, but she's alert and talking...that's a biggy!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Maglily

Pat, that's wonderful!!


----------



## michellerobison

Wow, that's wonderful, maybe you will all have some time share and to say good byes. I'm so sorry you're going through this.


----------



## Sylie

Thinking of you, Pat...you, your sister and your father. It is such a long painful road for all concerned.:grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane

The A Team said:


> Just got back from my dad's house. Guess what....Joan is awake! The hospice aide came and got her all cleaned up...I had to give her some morphine because it hurts when she is moved.
> 
> But she's talking some now, drinking water and I got her to eat two pieces of her veggie hot dog (her choice of food).
> 
> The nurse will be coming later today, but she's alert and talking...that's a biggy!!! :aktion033:


Pat, I would not get too excited. I hope I am wrong but here is another quote from the book :

[_Often in the twenty-four to thirty-six hours before death, a person will appear to rally. They have been in labor for days or weeks and for no apparent reason they wake up and have energy. They may request food and eat it, even visit with friends and family. This is the miracle for which we have all been praying. We think our loved one is going to get well after all. Everyone once again has hope. Then the brief moment is gone and death arrives.
Could it be that we get extra spiritual energy to make the transition from this world to the next ? That some of it lapses over into this physical world, giving us the gift of interaction one more time ? I like to think that is the explanation for this unusual burst of energy.]

:grouphug::grouphug:
_


----------



## harrysmom

This happened with my Mom. She woke up from the comatose state she had been in for 2 weeks and asked my sister for a piece of pie and talked for a while. She soon went back to sleep and passed away shortly thereafter. Very strange and unsettling. 

Sending prayers for your sister, Pat and hugs.



MalteseJane said:


> Pat, I would not get too excited. I hope I am wrong but here is another quote from the book :
> 
> [_Often in the twenty-four to thirty-six hours before death, a person will appear to rally. They have been in labor for days or weeks and for no apparent reason they wake up and have energy. They may request food and eat it, even visit with friends and family. This is the miracle for which we have all been praying. We think our loved one is going to get well after all. Everyone once again has hope. Then the brief moment is gone and death arrives.
> Could it be that we get extra spiritual energy to make the transition from this world to the next ? That some of it lapses over into this physical world, giving us the gift of interaction one more time ? I like to think that is the explanation for this unusual burst of energy.]
> 
> :grouphug::grouphug:
> _


----------



## edelweiss

One never knows why this happens, but it happened w/DH's mom too. She was so awake, funny, lively & then she passed. . . sweet memories for us as we had time to really interact w/her w/all 4 of us there. Both of the girls made it home, (and we did from overseas) in time to say sweet good-byes. I will be eternally grateful for this memory.
Sweet times together Pat! We have your back here! Our love.


----------



## michellerobison

Same with Al's brother and his aunt too. I think maybe it's some sort of spiritual energy burst, that allows us one last bit of time to see them or say good byes...

Al's aunt ,we think it was for her to tell us how painful life support was and not to put her on it again but to let her go.. which she lapsed back into a coma a couple days later and we respected her wishes and she went peacefully..

I saw it a lot in the geriatric unit I worked in...


----------



## Snowbody

I have heard of that happening too with relatives of friends. They kind of rally to tie up loose ends and say goodbyes -- a real blessing to have the window of time with them. I'm glad that you have gotten to share time with her and continue to send prayers.


----------



## TLR

Pat, just checking in and happy that you got to spend time with her while she was awake. One day at a time. Continued prayers.


----------



## Summergirl73

Hi Pat, I'm so very glad you got to experience that with your sister. It really is a wonderful feeling one you get to have that "reconnecting moment" with someone you love. We too used to see it in healthcare and it is not uncommon at all. Folks will often rally a bit before letting go. It's part of the beauty of passing from one plain to the next...


----------



## chichi

Pat, I am glad that you were able to spend a little time with your sister. I know it meant a lot to both of you.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

MalteseJane said:


> Pat, I would not get too excited. I hope I am wrong but here is another quote from the book :
> 
> [_Often in the twenty-four to thirty-six hours before death, a person will appear to rally. They have been in labor for days or weeks and for no apparent reason they wake up and have energy. They may request food and eat it, even visit with friends and family. This is the miracle for which we have all been praying. We think our loved one is going to get well after all. Everyone once again has hope. Then the brief moment is gone and death arrives._
> _Could it be that we get extra spiritual energy to make the transition from this world to the next ? That some of it lapses over into this physical world, giving us the gift of interaction one more time ? I like to think that is the explanation for this unusual burst of energy.]_
> 
> _:grouphug::grouphug:_
> 
> 
> 
> _this happened to us with my momma, for a short time you think just maybe she's coming back. I THINK IT'S GOD'S WAY FOR US TO HAVE THAT LAST BIT OF TIME WITH OUR PRECIOUS LOVED ONES_


----------



## The A Team

I know, I know....this also happened to the friend I took care of here till she passed away.


But...but.....Joan's bounced back like this before....each time she's gotten progressively worse, but I'm hoping to keep her around till at least Christmas. I keep wondering if I should give her the gift I got her.
....a warm night gown, fleece bed sheets and a throw. although now they're cutting he night gowns down the back so just the front is laying on her. 

This is a sticky situation, because I don't want her to die and I don't want her to think that I think she's gonna die. what I'm saying is I don't know what to think...can you tell???? :blink:


----------



## michellerobison

It's hard, we went through it with Al's younger brother.. you don't want them to die, you don't want them to give up.. you don't want them to suffer..
I try to think of their physical body being gone, but not their spirit, can't talk to them physically but you can talk to them spiritually... Talk to them any time and feel them in your heart,knowing they've been released from a physical body that held them..

It's never easy no matter how you rationalize it...

You're all in our hearts.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Pat you already bought the gifts for your sister so why not give them to her, maybe not mention Christmas, so she doesn't think she won't be here, it's so hard, spend as much time with her as you can, you will never regret it. Gosh Pat I'm so sorry I KEEP PRAYING

JUST A THOUGHT TALK TO YOUR HOSPICE NURSE, THEY REALLY HELPED WHEN MY MOMMA WAS SO ILL


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

The A Team said:


> I know, I know....this also happened to the friend I took care of here till she passed away.
> 
> 
> But...but.....Joan's bounced back like this before....each time she's gotten progressively worse, but I'm hoping to keep her around till at least Christmas. I keep wondering if I should give her the gift I got her.
> ....a warm night gown, fleece bed sheets and a throw. although now they're cutting he night gowns down the back so just the front is laying on her.
> 
> This is a sticky situation, because I don't want her to die and I don't want her to think that I think she's gonna die. what I'm saying is I don't know what to think...can you tell???? :blink:


Pat, I am thinking the same as Paula. Maybe give Joan the Christmas gifts now? They could be early Christmas gifts that are soft, warm, and cozy ... and, hopefully, comforting.

And, if Joan is here for Christmas ... you can always give her other Christmas gifts.

Prayers continue for you, Joan, and your father. Sending you much love and warm hugs.


----------



## Snowbody

Pat - I would give them to her. I wouldn't call the Christmas gifts. Just that you picked up some things you thought that she would look and feel pretty in. I think she'll really appreciate them and as Marie said, if she's here for Christmas, you can give her something else she'd like. And yes, the nurses are a great source. (((hugs)))


----------



## sherry

I agree with the above statements. You can always get her another present if she is still here. If she's not and you still have her presents it will be painful.


----------



## The A Team

Ok, I will give them to her tomorrow...she was asleep today...


----------



## The A Team

My sister Joan passed away sometime during the night


----------



## maggie's mommy

So sorry to hear this Pat. May she rest in peace. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Furbabies mom

I'm so sorry Pat. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Pat, my deepest condolences to you and your family.

I pray you find comfort in knowing that your beloved sister, Joan, is no longer suffering and is now resting in peace.


----------



## sherry

I'm so sorry for your loss. Praying for peace and comfort for you and your family.


----------



## maggieh

Pat, I am very sorry to hear this. May she rest in peace - her fight is over. Hugs to you and your entire family!


----------



## Maglily

Pat, I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending you and the family my sincere sympathy, love and hugs.


----------



## casa verde maltese

I am so sorry Pat. My heart goes out to your dad and you. xoxoxxo I'm terribly sorry.


----------



## maltese manica

Pat I am deeply sadden about your loss! My condolences to you and your family!


----------



## Summergirl73

Pat, my heart breaks for you. Please know that we are all here praying for you. May God be with you all during this time. Hugs.


----------



## silverhaven

Pat my heart breaks for you :grouphug: May she finally rest in peace now.


----------



## Fluffdoll

Pat, I'm so sorry for your loss.  I'm praying for you and your family to find comfort & strength. :grouphug: May God be with you during this tough time!


----------



## Snowbody

I'm so sorry, Pat. Joan has finally found comfort and peace. rayer: This has been so hard on her, you and your dad. Sending you all love and prayers. :grouphug: I am happy that she rallied at the end to say her goodbyes and you and your dad were able to communicate with her. If there's anything I can do, please let me know.


----------



## Tanner's Mom

I'm so sorry, my condolences to you & your family.


----------



## Madison's Mom

I am sorry to read of the passing of your dear sister. My prayers are with you, your Dad, and your entire family.


----------



## The A Team

Thank you for all the kind comments. I can't even call the airlines to change my flight till I meet with the funeral director later today. 

I was supposed to leave for vacation very early tomorrow morning and thank goodness she didn't wait till then, because I'd be in the air!!! and Yes, I am still going to go on my vacation after the funeral, part of me feels bad, but so many people are telling me to go. ....so....I think I will. 

I will take care of everything at the funeral home this afternoon and make reservations at a local restaurant. Then on Monday, I'll make calls to her insurance co, SSI, etc.... Poor Joan has been ill for so long, you know she's never been away on a vacation? ...never! She's never had much of a life and has been ill for a long time. It seems like the flood last year was just too much stress for her to handle and she has gone down hill since then.

So much to do, but it will be done.


----------



## Sylie

Oh Pat, I am so sorry. It hurts so bad. Even when you know that it is better for_ her,_ you have lost a part of yourself. I know how much it hurts. I am crying for you & Paula and for myself & Dianne. 

Enjoy for vacation and take your sister with you in your heart.


----------



## michellerobison

I'm so sorry Pat,I hope you got some special time with her when she rallied back a bit..
Go on that vacation afterwards,Joan will be with you in spirit, enjoying it with you in a way she couldn't before...
Peace be with you,hugs!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Pat -- all I can do is tell you how sad I am for you and your Dad. I know that you're happy that Joan is out of pain -- but I also know how much you will miss her.

I'm glad that you're still going on your vacation. I know it will help you.

Hugs and prayers for you and if there's anything at all I can do, please let me know.

Love you, gf.


----------



## TLR

Oh Pat, I am so sorry. I pray you and your dad find comfort in knowing she is at peace now. You should definitely take your vacation. Your friends can't take away the hurt you are feeling but maybe they can ease some of your pain. Surround yourself with those that love you and know we are all here for you. Rest in peace Joan.


----------



## educ8m

Pat, my deepest condolences to you and your dad. It must be difficult to lose a sister. You have been through so much within the past year that its smart for you to not cancel your vacation. Although you knew the end was coming, you're never truly ready when it happens. My heart goes out to you. Praying for you and your dad as you grieve for your sister.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Pat I'm so sorry. You've had to deal with some really crummy things this past few years it seems. You are a very strong woman and I admire your attitude...and fortitude. 

May Joan truly rest in peace.


----------



## revakb2

Pat, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## eiksaa

Pat, I'm so sorry for your loss. You'll be taking Joan to this vacation in your heart. My thoughts are with you and your family. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvsmalts

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## joyomom

Dear Pat , praying for you and your dad . Ending you healing hugs of comfort. May she rest in peace & love.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team

Thanks again for all your kind comments. It's been a long day. I've been to the funeral home...the service will be Tuesday 2 - 4 pm in a Ship Bottom Funeral home (same one we used for my mom). And then a meal at a local restaurant a few miles up the island. I stopped and bought poster boards for pictures and spread the word to her friends. The florist was closed by the time I got there.

I just changed my flight from tomorrow till Wednesday. The florist won't be open again till Monday...hope they can handle it....


----------



## maddysmom

Pat...I'm so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers will be with you at this very difficult time.


----------



## MalteseJane

The A Team said:


> Thank you for all the kind comments. I can't even call the airlines to change my flight till I meet with the funeral director later today.
> 
> *I was supposed to leave for vacation very early tomorrow morning and thank goodness she didn't wait till then, because I'd be in the air!!! and Yes, I am still going to go on my vacation after the funeral, part of me feels bad, but so many people are telling me to go. ....so....I think I will. *
> 
> I will take care of everything at the funeral home this afternoon and make reservations at a local restaurant. Then on Monday, I'll make calls to her insurance co, SSI, etc.... Poor Joan has been ill for so long, you know she's never been away on a vacation? ...never! She's never had much of a life and has been ill for a long time. It seems like the flood last year was just too much stress for her to handle and she has gone down hill since then.
> 
> So much to do, but it will be done.


You need to go. Go for her who has never been on a vacation. She would want you to go.


----------



## MalteseJane

View attachment 174025


----------



## Snowbody

Pat - you'll need to get away. After the past year + that you've had, you really need a little "me" time not worrying about others and the roof over your head. It's time to have stars over your head, sand at your toes and a blue ocean in front of you to remember those you loved and lost and how good life can be. Glad you're still going.


----------



## The A Team

Snowbody said:


> Pat - you'll need to get away. After the past year + that you've had, you really need a little "me" time not worrying about others and the roof over your head. It's time to have stars over your head, sand at your toes and a blue ocean in front of you to remember those you loved and lost and how good life can be. Glad you're still going.



I will be there Wednesday afternoon with the most wrinkled clothes ever!! LOL...I've been packed for days!!! I told Stan I can't wait to get away from him too!!! :blush: hey....I can't tell a lie.... :innocent: He has not been my biggest supporter lately.....he will be grouchy....but he'd be grouchy if I stayed here anyway!!!!! :w00t::smilie_tischkante:

My poor dad had to ask him to not speak this morning.... anytime he speaks, he hurts someone's feelings. It's just not needed at this time...


----------



## Summergirl73

Lynn, I hope you will have peace about going on vacation as planned. When my Dad died suddenly, I had already had vacation plans made also. So a day or so after we laid him to rest, DH and our 2 old dogs went to Myrtle Beach (the plan had originally been that Daddy was going to be babysitting our pups for us). I figured I was numb, so I may as well be numb some place far away from here. Oh and when we got inside the condo, I realized it was the same unit I had stayed at many years before with my Dad! I had not realized it until I walked in there and the memories started rushing at me. It was like he was giving me a little thumbs up. I bet your sister sends you a sign or two that she's supporting you also. Big hugs for strength.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Pat I just pmed you and then saw that your sister had passed, I am glad she is finally at peace, I have been praying for all of you and will continue, hope you all can get some needed rest. I love you


----------



## mdbflorida

Pat, I am so sorry for your loss. Will be thinking of you and your family and hope you enjoy your down time and regroup.


----------



## chichi

Oh Pat, I am so very sorry for the loss of your beloved sister, and as others have said she is at peace now. I hope that that can comfort you. You have been through so much yet you are so strong. You truly need that vacation and to get away from stan!!:grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Snowbody said:


> Pat - you'll need to get away. After the past year + that you've had, you really need a little "me" time not worrying about others and the roof over your head. It's time to have stars over your head, sand at your toes and a blue ocean in front of you to remember those you loved and lost and how good life can be. Glad you're still going.


Awww ... Pat, how beautifully Sue said this. 

I'm glad you're getting away, too. Your sister, Joan, will be there with you in loving spirit.

Hugs and love to you.


----------



## Deborah

I am so very sorry for your loss. Your family is in my prayers. Your sister is finally at peace.


----------



## Maglily

Yes, sue said it well. Enjoy your peaceful time and the company of your friends.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Snowbody said:


> Pat - you'll need to get away. After the past year + that you've had, you really need a little "me" time not worrying about others and the roof over your head. It's time to have stars over your head, sand at your toes and a blue ocean in front of you to remember those you loved and lost and how good life can be. Glad you're still going.


 
sue you brought tears to my eyes

I LOVE YOU PAT,


----------



## KAG

Love you, Pat. 
Xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## hoaloha

Pat, my deepest condolences to you and your family. May your sister rest in peace. I hope you get the fresh breath of air you need on your trip. ::hug::


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassievt

Pat, I am so very sorry to hear about the loss of your sister. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Your sister is now in a better place happy and healthy and I know that she would want you to be happy. She gave you the gift of a vacation that sounds like it was much needed.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ckanen2n

I just read this on FB. I'm so sorry Pat!


----------



## mylilbiscuit

Pat, we are so so so sorry. Our condolences to you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## Alexa

Pat, I'm very sorry for your loss. Please accept my deepest condolences.

Keeping you and your family in my prayers. 

Hugs to you,
Alexandra


----------



## Bailey&Me

Pat, I have had you in my thoughts and prayers. I am so very sorry for your loss. I'm glad that your sister is released from her pain and suffering but I know you miss her and that no matter what the circumstances, losing a loved one is so very difficult. Sending over lots of hugs for you, my friend. I'm glad you're going on your vacation - you deserve it and I hope you have a wonderful time.


----------



## donnad

Pat, I am so very sorry for your loss. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## alexmom

I'm so sorry for your loss. Please except my deepest sympathies.


----------



## Snowbody

Thinking of you today, Pat.:grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss

I too!


----------



## MalteseJane

View attachment 174361


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Pat I have been thinking of you and your dad today, rough day. I am still praying for all of you. I love you girlfriend


----------



## Maglily

Thinking of you and your family Pat.


----------



## edelweiss

Sending you more hugs today.


----------



## Chalex

Pat,
I'm so sorry! My heart goes out to you and your dad. I agree that it's time for you to have some "me" time. You've been through a major trauma!


----------



## Fee

My deepest condolences.


----------



## Leila'sMommy

I am so sorry for your loss. I will pray for you and your family. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

